# Haytalk and Tractorfocus mentioned in the media



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I just got the May 2010 issue of Hay&Forage Growers.Page 20. In the article [A Personal Look At Forums] by Robert Jones he is talking about different agforums but he mentions both Haytalk and Tractorfocus a couple of times in the article.


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

Cool, glad to see you guys in the media. This is a nice site and great for hay growers. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Fred.

Here is the link if anyone wants to read it online: A Personal Look At Ag Forums

And thanks to Robert Jones for writing about us. Very complimentary stuff, and we are happy that you like the sites.


----------

